# Unsichtbare Fenster wiederherstellen



## frager (16. April 2006)

Hi

Hab hier folgendes Problem: Es gibt Programme, die nur im System Tray (rechts unten neben der Uhr) angezeigt werden, wenn man das Fenster dieses Programms minimiert. Ab und zu passiert es (aber ganz ganz selten :-D), dass meine explorer.exe abstuertzt und ich den explorer neustarten muss. Dann werden manche dieser Symbole im System Tray nicht mehr angezeigt aber das Programm laeuft trotzdem weiter... Meine Frage is nun wie ich das Fenster dieses Programms wiederherstellen kann? Der einzige Zugang zum Programm war ja das Symbol im System Tray......

Thx ^^
Ich glaube ich wechsele bald zu Linux, wenns so weiter laeuft :-D


----------



## WaGutSo (17. April 2006)

Versuche es einmal mit der Tastenkombinstion Alt + Tabulator. Mit dieser Tastenkobination kann man sich normalerweise durch die laufenden Programme hangeln.

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2006)

Meines Wissens nach aber nur durch Programme die auch in der Taskleiste zu sehen sind, also die ein Fenster offen haben (ob dieses nun minimiert ist oder nicht). Ein Programm welches sich in der Tray befindet ist dadurch meines Wissens nach nicht zu erreichen.

Wie dem auch sei, meiner Erfahrung nach lassen sich die meisten Programme die sich in die Tray setzen nur einmal starten, soll heissen, dass bei einem erneuten Start die bereits existierende Instanz aufgerufen wird. Das koennte Abhilfe schaffen. Natuerlich sollte da mit dem Taskmanager noch ueberprueft werden ob das Programm auch wirklich nur einmal laeuft.


----------



## frager (17. April 2006)

Ja, das mit noch mal aufrufen kenne ich schon, bei den meisten Programmen klappt des auch (obwohl das Symbol auch dann im System Tray nicht wiedererscheint...) Aber das hat eben bei einem Programm nicht funktioniert - es wurde eine zweite Instanz gestartet...


----------



## metalgear (18. April 2006)

Hi Frager 

probiers mal damit: 


Rechtsklick im Systemtray (versuch kein Symbol zu "Treffen") 
Kontextmenu >> "Infobereich anpassen"
Dort passt Du die Elemente individuell an


----------

